

Why does Google search do this? - aaronsnoswell

Every time I mis-type something, Google offers a suggested correct spelling, by showing a link titled &quot;Showing results for &lt;i&gt;Foobar&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&quot;. I always impulsively click this link.<p>When I do this, it refreshes the entire page. Why doesn&#x27;t clicking this link just hide that part of the page? I&#x27;m already being shown results for that term - why do the search again and waste 2 more seconds of my time?<p>E.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com.au&#x2F;search?q=exmaple
======
ScottWhigham
When you click the correct spelling, it changes the url to:

[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=example](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=example)

I'd assume they do this so that, if you share or bookmark this url, it's one
less step for their servers later?

------
gesman
Seems logical to me. You (and millions others) routinely misspell things, but
mean to search for clean terms. So google auto-correct search terms first and
shows results for clean terms. "Clicking" would mean you actually want to
search for "misspelled" variation.

So impulsively clicking on this link would mean that you just need to get your
impulses in order.

